# Is 56 too old to become an EMT?



## Kolohe Surfer (Aug 30, 2014)

Top shape, still surf big wave, swim a mile in 26 minutes, free dive to 70' and can bench 185.
Mind seems as sharp as ever, just need a new path that gives back instead of takes...
Mahalo


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 30, 2014)

Generally speaking, as long as you're younger than dead and not otherwise prohibited from getting licensed/certified... you can become an EMT.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 30, 2014)

We have a Paramedic who retired from 25 years as a security guard and head of security at one a local resort. He started as an I in his mid 50s and is now in his early 60s working as a medic with no end in sight. 

And you're in damn better shape than him. 26 minute mile in the water is better than the vast majority of the population around the world, I was a pool and open water lifeguard for a couple years and I think my fastest mile was high teens but I was in the best shape of my life and less than half your age. I wouldn't doubt you'd blow me out of the water now.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 30, 2014)

I also started as an EMT in my mid 50s (retired military) and am now working as a medic. Not a big deal, although going back to college at my age meant that I was the creepy old dude on campus.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 31, 2014)

Slightly apples to oranges, but I'm in class now and I'm 37. Why should age be an issue if you're reasonably fit?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 31, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Slightly apples to oranges, but I'm in class now and I'm 37. Why should age be an issue if you're reasonably fit?


High risk for back injury in any age. The older you get the more prone you are to an injury. 

Granted if you're healthy you can greatly reduce that risk but it still exists. I'll try to find it but I was reading an article that talked about the average career of an EMS provider and it was like 5 years with burnout and career ending back injuries as the leading cause in all age groups.

I'm 24 and I was originally told that my shoulder injury could potentially be career-ending before my surgery. It was an injury from outside of work though.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Sep 1, 2014)

You could absolutely do it, however, I would suggest looking at nursing school simply because of the pay difference and the slightly lower risk of injury.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 1, 2014)

joshrunkle35 said:


> You could absolutely do it, however, I would suggest looking at nursing school simply because of the pay difference and the slightly lower risk of injury.



So he could start working at 59 instead of 56?

:unsure:


----------



## bab (Sep 1, 2014)

what do you think about a 56-year old woman looking for a career change?  I'm little (5 ft 2, 105 lbs) but strong & fit.  Been working all my life mostly at jobs that are so boring & meaningless.  Couple times in my life I've had to step up during an emergency and wow, loved it- not what happened but that I could help someone like that.   Any training that takes more than a year max is out, can't afford to be out of work that long.   Think EMT is a pipe dream for me?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 1, 2014)

Considering most EMT courses run two nights a week at night for one semester and that's it...I'd say it's very doable.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 1, 2014)

It is not difficult to take an EMT class and pass a certification exam. It can be more difficult to get a job, though honestly every place I've worked will hire people with significant "life experience" as quickly as possible. We have several later in life EMTs at my fulltime place and I love working with them. The only we have an issue with is someone who was a long time non-medical driver for the service and was "forced" (his words) to get his EMT card when the service transitioned to 24 hour paid ALS crews. He is not a good driver and is about useless on scene but has been around longer than most so he's not going anywhere. Oh well, he's a nice enough guy at least.


----------



## drl (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep, becoming certified as an EMT isn't all that difficult. Most people in my (weekend 0800-1700) class were working full-time, and I was a full-time student, so it should be doable if you are willing to put in the time and effort.

Most companies do physical tests pre-hire, but if you're fit, you shouldn't have a problem either.


----------



## mgr22 (Sep 3, 2014)

It's doable, but the physical challenge is just one part of it. You have to be open to learning new things and taking direction from people much younger than you. For some, that's not as easy as it sounds. Whatever you accomplished in your "prior life" won't count for much until you establish yourself in your new field.


----------



## Medic496 (Sep 8, 2014)

Becoming an EMS professional is possible for any person of any age.  I believe that the future of EMS will include home calls with part of our profession not lifting patients and driving but providing care and guidance.  EMS is healthcare, the 911 first response portion does require long shifts and dangerous working conditions.   Paramedics in the future will have a much greater ability to be part of the healthcare continuum.


----------



## EMSComeLately (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm 46 and recently started medic school, though still trying to get on somewhere as an EMT.


----------



## epicEMT (Sep 14, 2014)

Never too old to get started in this field, if you have a true passion for it do it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 14, 2014)

This is my second career. I just got certified and licensed and am older than most newbies. Was the oldest in my class.


----------



## MainMedicMan (Sep 14, 2014)

You also have Life experience, and that can contribute to a better understanding in certain EMS situations.  Getting the job is your next goal.


----------



## hollowsoul87 (Sep 16, 2014)

DO IT!! I would also rather work with someone with life experience and awesome *** stories rather than "bar" tales and drunk stories.


----------



## Crystal Ann (Oct 20, 2014)

Newbie here. I'm turning 35 and getting ready to start my semester as an EMT student. At first I questioned my age, but I guess it isn't too old. As long as you're fit and mentally ready for the challenges ahead of you. I just got my gym membership back just so I can work on strength training while I go to school.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 21, 2014)

MrJones said:


> I also started as an EMT in my mid 50s (retired military) and am now working as a medic. Not a big deal, although going back to college at my age meant that I was the creepy old dude on campus.


I'm back in school at 56 and smoking the younger crowd. Loving every minute of it!


----------



## MrJones (Oct 22, 2014)

Maturity and life experience do have their benefits....


----------



## Crystal Ann (Oct 22, 2014)

MackTheKnife said:


> I'm back in school at 56 and smoking the younger crowd. Loving every minute of it!


 
You're amazing! Hi5!


----------



## Noobie Nick (Oct 22, 2014)

Just starting week 5 of EMT-B. I'm 34 and the next oldest is 54.  So far he and I are ranked 1 and 2 respectively in the class. Being in decent shape is important though but other than that age doesn't mean a whole lot except that us older guys and gals are a little more disciplined and weathered than our younger classmates.


----------



## 2012asic (Nov 10, 2014)

I am 54 and recently certified as EMT and working full time for an agency. Preparing to begin A&P as my prereq for medic school in 2015. My employer hired me quick and looked at my age/life expierence as a plus. But mind you, I am in good physical shape and extremely focused on being the best I can be. Here is to all individuals that show the world that it is indeed never too late to learn, grow and kick ***!


----------



## CateM (May 18, 2021)

I'm glad someone asked this question. I'm 49 and am planning to start certification at hopefully 51. I've worked six years in social services (homeless) dealing with security issues and first aid/CPR. I found out I like helping people/training people more than enforcing rules. So it's good to know that people my age are going back to college. I was really anxious about it.


----------



## Knuckles (May 26, 2021)

I’m not much younger than you, upgraded to AEMT 2 years ago and I’m currently working on my Paramedic. Never too old.


----------



## Knuckles (May 26, 2021)

bab said:


> what do you think about a 56-year old woman looking for a career change?  I'm little (5 ft 2, 105 lbs) but strong & fit.  Been working all my life mostly at jobs that are so boring & meaningless.  Couple times in my life I've had to step up during an emergency and wow, loved it- not what happened but that I could help someone like that.   Any training that takes more than a year max is out, can't afford to be out of work that long.   Think EMT is a pipe dream for me?



Most EMS classes can be done in the evening. I work full time now and attend classes to become a Paramedic two nights a week. Total course is 15 months. It’s doable if your heart is in it.


----------



## CateM (May 26, 2021)

> what do you think about a 56-year old woman looking for a career change? I'm little (5 ft 2, 105 lbs) but strong & fit. Been working all my life mostly at jobs that are so boring & meaningless. Couple times in my life I've had to step up during an emergency and wow, loved it- not what happened but that I could help someone like that. Any training that takes more than a year max is out, can't afford to be out of work that long. Think EMT is a pipe dream for me?



I'm going to second what Knuckles said. Check out all of the community colleges in your area. There are schedules that will fit around yours. For example, our local EMT B program has a schedule where courses are either one full day of classes or two days a week. Then the EMT P program is a two-year program where you can take your courses at night or on Saturday. Just do a little digging and you will find something that works for you.


----------



## MackTheKnife (May 26, 2021)

joshrunkle35 said:


> You could absolutely do it, however, I would suggest looking at nursing school simply because of the pay difference and the slightly lower risk of injury.


This is great advice. Go RN and think about medic. I went to nursing school at 58 and then challenged the paramedic exam in FL.


----------



## MackTheKnife (May 26, 2021)

Handsome Robb said:


> So he could start working at 59 instead of 56?
> 
> :unsure:


58.


----------



## Emily Starton (May 27, 2021)

MrJones said:


> Maturity and life experience do have their benefits....


Yup! I agree with you.


----------

